

Secret trade agreement covering 68 percent of world services - xkarga00
http://rt.com/usa/167088-wikileaks-tisa-secret-trade/

======
xkarga00
[https://wikileaks.org/tisa-financial/](https://wikileaks.org/tisa-financial/)

